# Richard Lim Tailor Full Review – PLUS - Finished Navy Summer Jacket Pics



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

*Full Review - Richard Lim Tailor - PLUS - Finished Navy Summer Jacket Pics*

This review has been a long time coming. I really wanted to make sure I had taken the time to develop a relationship with the shop and a feel for their ability to hone in on style and fit.

I first started using Richard Lim in January of 2009. Since then, I've had three jackets commissioned and one pair of trousers. The third jacket is the navy Brisa summer jacket that I'm showing today. This jacket represents the convergence of three goals: 1) Hone in on fit 2) Find the most appropriate construction technique 3) Find a unique stylistic marker to set the jacket apart, subtly (iGent double take).

*Richard Lim*









*House Style:*

First off, Richard Lim and his shop High Society do not have a "house style". This is one of those things that subtly influences their bespoke process and makes it somewhat different than most of the experiences I have read about.

The biggest difference is that there is ZERO push back when it comes to stylistic choices. I've never had to fight against a prevailing opinion on how something ought to look. Richard Lim and his staff are more than happy to execute almost any stylistic choice and flair that I can think of.

This does lead to one word of caution. The experience with Richard Lim works best if you already know what you want. Because there is no prevailing house style that they are most comfortable with, it becomes very easy to end up ordering something you may not like stylistically; simply because there are so many options.

*Richard and My Cutter Hann With the Finished Jacket*


















That said, if you have a rough notion of what you'd like, or better yet, an idea of what you really don't like; they are more than equipped to guide you on the detailed choices and help with every step of the decision process.

There are two prevailing characteristic to every jacket I've seen from Richard Lim: the lapel roll is absolutely lovely. It's the first thing the catches my eye on every piece I've been shown. Second is the line the lapel follows from the gorge to the quarters. It's very X shaped, which leads to tastefully open quarters. Something I really love.

Additionally, a little detail I've noticed from jacket to jacket is the subtle creative license Richard Lim takes when interpreting finishing details that were not specifically covered. From what I've seen on my jackets and the ones I've inspected in the shop, the details really change depending on the fabric used and the overall look of the jacket. At the end of the day, I trust my requests to go through Richard Lim's sartorial filter and end up better for it.

*Construction Methods:*

*Basted Fitting*

Standard: The standard construction is fully canvassed, with hand padded chest, collar and lapels. On the jackets, every visible stitch is done by hand. The shoulders are constructed to preference. During my basted try-on, the jacket is a completely natural shoulder. Wadding or padding is added if desired. The summer jacket has a bit of cotton padding in each shoulder.

Optionally, Richard can construct jackets with half canvass construction and fully fused when requested. The lining options also spread the gamut from fully unlined, with all seams lined and taped down, to quarter / half lined, and special requests.

The summer jacket is fully canvassed, self lined in the chest, and piped with the same fabric that lines the arms and finishes the seams. I specifically stated that I wanted to make the jacket as light and airy as possible without using fusing.

Depending on the type of lining you have, it'll either be felled by hand or machine. My first jacket used a vintage silk lining that was felled by hand. The second was bemberg and that was felled by machine.

All work is done on the premises in a workshop behind the front showroom. It's truly amazing that they can combine onsite manufacturing with a bespoke process at the prices they charge.



















*Something to keep in mind:*

Every time I've walked into Richard's shop, there is always at least one garment hanging for some type of entertainment industry client. The last few times I saw some of the pieces that Prince will / has already worn on stage for his American tour. Other times there are suits ready to be worn on set and during awards show season, even more outfits ready for the red carpet.

What I'm trying to get at is the fact that this shop is VERY used to working with designers. Their whole approach is geared towards the type of client who really wants to get exactly what they're thinking of. There was zero pushback when I brought in a sketch of what I wanted my second jacket to look like. Most recently, when I walked in with a cardboard lapel shaper, they were more than happy to use it for my next jacket.

More importantly, they will also tell you when they don't have the experience to pull something off. I have yet to run into this and looking around the shop (they also work with leather and accessories) I can't imagine where their expertise ends.

*First shot of the finished product*









*Pricing:*

The pricing is where Richard Lim goes from being a good find to a well kept industry secret. My suspicion is that between the loyal Korean clientele, designers / costume artists, and the rare person who discovers them independently, they really don't get much (if any) press.

C.M.T for jackets starts at $545 and $250 for trousers. The pricing model reflects the individual needs of clients, thus special requests add to the cost. For example, hand pick stitching will add $25 while hand sewn working button holes will increase the cost about $35.

One fitting is standard. If you need additional fittings factored into the schedule, such as a forward fitting, this also adds to the price (~$35). From my experience, the first fitting is already so dead on; I have never felt I needed another. Additionally, after the jacket is finished, Richard Lim has ALWAYS performed any needed tweaks, at no additional cost. My suspicion is that if you need more fittings before completion, this is what adds to the final price.

The final price for my jacket, with all requested details was $625 + tax. In particular, the lining technique and working button holes added to the cost.

To say that I'm happy with Richard Lim is a profound understatement. Before finding his shop, I considered the $800-900 range fair ground for a really decent jacket. That's, RTW, mind you; from a place like Facconable where I used to do almost all my shopping. Now I can't imagine ever paying anywhere near that for RTW, let alone ever wanting to buy off the rack again.

*Shots from the front, right and back*


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Buffalo said:


> Very nice


Thanks a lot!

Here are some detail shots:

*Interior Detail*









*Open Peak and Barchetta Pocket*









*Sleeve with Blunted Corner*









*Sleeve and Vent Blunted Corners*









*How It Started*


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

The jacket looks very nice. Thanks for a good review. I'll have to give Mr. Lim a look.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, what a coat! Where is Richard located again?


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

It looked good in the baste and looks great now! I don't normally like 2 buttons or those Parisian lapels, but I love them on that jacket! It fits great and I like the detailing, especially the blunted corners and the lining (or lack thereof). Wear it in good health!


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Benjamin E. said:


> It looked good in the baste and looks great now! I don't normally like 2 buttons or those Parisian lapels, but I love them on that jacket! It fits great and I like the detailing, especially the blunted corners and the lining (or lack thereof). Wear it in good health!


Thanks a lot for the compliments! I'm glad you feel the details are harmonious. I plan to cherish this jacket for a long time (hopefully in good health!)



Oldsarge said:


> Damn, what a coat! Where is Richard located again?


I'm glad you like it! Here's Richard's contact info:

Phone: 
213.383.3333

E-mail: 
[email protected]

Address:
2974 Wilshire Blvd.
Los Angeles, CA 90010

His assistant, Sunny, is the one who answers emails and usually picks up the phone.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

coolal:

Excellent. Make sure you show Richard this thread. I've been in contact with him about advertising!


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice work, the lining or rather lack there of and finish details to the edges are wonderful. Too bad he is on the other side of the country from me.


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Andy said:


> coolal:
> 
> Excellent. Make sure you show Richard this thread. I've been in contact with him about advertising!


Thanks for the comment Andy! I'm really glad to hear that Richard is on your radar. I've emailed him a link to this thread.



mrp said:


> Very nice work, the lining or rather lack there of and finish details to the edges are wonderful. Too bad he is on the other side of the country from me.


Thanks again. I must say I was blown away by the amount of work that went into this jacket. The order started with full lining and then half lined. Finally I emailed Sunny (Richard's assistant) and asked if I could get the chest self lined along with an ultra minimal lining scheme. They gladly took on the challenge with a small bump in the price. I'm still in awe of the final price, quality, fit and the fact that they are only 20 mins away!

*edit* BTW, they also made it very clear that they are more than happy to copy well fitting garments. So this may be an option for you if you're across the country but already have something that fits to your liking.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

coolal said:


> *edit* BTW, they also made it very clear that they are more than happy to copy well fitting garments. So this may be an option for you if you're across the country but already have something that fits to your liking.


Thanks I will keep this on my radar.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Somehow the pics are not showing up, I am guessing it's a technical problem.

Coolal, could you repost them, if it is not too much trouble?

Thanks!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ No images for me either. Your experience is exactly what I like. Please comment on his selection of fabric.

I'd love to see images!

Thank you.


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys! Sorry for the delay. I've been too busy to check up on the forums. My image hosting service died without warning. So I've had to start from scratch and upload everything again.

Can a moderator please unlock my posts in this thread so I can edit the image sources?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw them back in May. It is a truly stunning blue jacket. If Richard weren't clear over on the other side of the Basin . . .


I hate fighting L.A. traffic!


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking forward to the photos as well. Are you supplying the fabric or does Richard have a selection? This is probably the largest issue for me after I get the fit right I can spend forward finding the right fabric.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Bump.
Honestly this is crying shame that most of us haven't been able to see the images you've posted. With one of the recent upgrades AAAC software makes downloading images very straight forward. I'd love to see some images.


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd really like to thank Jovan for updating the image links. There was no way to unlock the post so he had to manually update every link!

Enjoy the images!

-Alex


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And thanx from the forum to Jovan, as well. It's good to see that jacket back up again.







, Richard Lim.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking good!

:thumbs-up:

And, could you remind us, where did you get the fabric, what is it, and if you don't mind, (what was the cost of the fabric?).

Thanks!


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks very good. I'll have to pay them a visit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It was for the good of the forum.  I also updated the image links in his bespoke trousers thread as well.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Stunning jacket; great fit.


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys, here's a few pics from my basted fitting today. The cloth is an English super 120 pindot (midnight blue with navy pin dots). Not sure of the actual mill; the cloth was purchased from International Silk and Woolens in Los Angeles.

-The jacket is a peak lapel, 2 button, with side vents. Also experimenting with extra high arm holes (reason why one sleeve is off; had to check spacing and adjust upwards) and spalla camicia. I know the shirt shoulder is a bit out of place on a 3 piece, but I'll never know until I try it.

-The pants are my first full rise (buttoning over the navel counts as full rise, right?). They are based off my previous order, so a trial pair wasn't required; just some adjustments to the pants pictured.

-The vest is a 5 button (I'll try 6 next time).

Front with jacket:










Back with jacket:










Vest Front:










Vest Back:










I'll be sure to post pics from the next fitting.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Considering how well the previous jacket turned out, I'm not the least surprised that you decided to go for a full suit. We're going to be eager to watch it develop.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice. The full rise trousers look great on you.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Good looking vest and nice lapels on that jacket. 

Just checked the old pics of the first jacket and it looked great too.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

An important question:

When you picked out the fabric, how did you know if the quality was good?

Is it knowable just by the feel? Because on the forum I see mostly discussed this or that well-known mill/label, such as Loro Piana, etc.

Or do you have to be fairly knowledgeable in the first place?

Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that stroking the sample in the book is a good place to start . . .


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Considering how well the previous jacket turned out, I'm not the least surprised that you decided to go for a full suit. We're going to be eager to watch it develop.





Jovan said:


> Very nice. The full rise trousers look great on you.





Bjorn said:


> Good looking vest and nice lapels on that jacket.
> 
> Just checked the old pics of the first jacket and it looked great too.


Thanks for the compliments! I can't get over how comfortable and natural the full rise trousers feel. It shouldn't be a surprise considering what I've read on here, but it still feels like a revelation. More importantly, it doesn't look dated (in my opinion).



zzdocxx said:


> An important question:
> 
> When you picked out the fabric, how did you know if the quality was good?
> 
> ...


A family member has worked at International Silk and Woolens for a few decades, so it's my go-to. I tend to trust their selection of suiting even though I can't order from a book. Everything is on bolts, which helps in ways ordering from a book can't.

As for my personal method. I drape the cloth over my hand and arm. I twist a small corner and wrap it around my finger to test the wrinkling. I hold it up to the light to see the weave spacing, and I roughly try to determine the weight.

For this particular cloth, even though it was super 120, it still had the perceived weight of 11-12oz cloth so I wasn't buying some featherlight stuff. It had a great finish, and seemed strong.

If you spend some time looking at the price gamut of cloths, certain trends start to appear. It's beyond my area of expertise to describe what qualities to look for, but I feel pretty comfortable picking out a "sturdy" and comfortable cloth that'll do what I need it to.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

The rounded-tip, modified fish-mouth collar and lapel are quite interesting.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

coolal said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I can't get over how comfortable and natural the full rise trousers feel. It shouldn't be a surprise considering what I've read on here, but it still feels like a revelation. More importantly, it doesn't look dated (in my opinion).


Of course not, it's just in good taste.

Not many of the suits in Mad men look dated with their full rise trousers (apart from some that have rounded 2" lapels). It's too bad the show hasn't influenced many designers to lengthen their trouser rise yet. I'm sick to death of this low rise trend and wish it would stop.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

Once again, it's looks great now and I'm looking forward to later fittings! Echoing the previous posters, even though the trouser rise is long, it doesn't look dated and it was an especially good move to go for considering the vest. Are you doing lapels on the vest? What about belts or braces?

Can any of the tailors shed some light on the pleat at the bottom of the dart?


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Just picked up my three piece suit from Richard today. Shoulders are essentially unpadded with a spalla camicia.

Here are some teaser pics. Forgive the crappy cell phone quality. I wasn't able to setup my camera and lights today.

I'll upload proper pics of how it fits and other details once I get everything setup this weekend.

Needless to say, I'm thrilled with the results!





https://imageshack.us/a/img19/2487/shoulder3a.jpg


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my! Hmmm . . . if Richard is open on Saturdays I might be willing to drive up the 110 for a visit . . .


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing.

Sheesh Sarge I have been trying to get you to go on a trip up there.

We'll just go when there's no traffic, what do you say?


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh my! Hmmm . . . if Richard is open on Saturdays I might be willing to drive up the 110 for a visit . . .





zzdocxx said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Sheesh Sarge I have been trying to get you to go on a trip up there.
> 
> We'll just go when there's no traffic, what do you say?


I'm glad to see you guys are having a similar reaction to mine!

One interesting detail I just discovered: shirt buttons behind the jacket fastening button. Perhaps this was their reaction to the fact that I've been pulling out my fastening buttons recently (on a few jackets). Has anyone else had this done on their jackets? My other guess is that it's there to distribute force so that the fastening button doesn't pull out and create a hole?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Sheesh Sarge I have been trying to get you to go on a trip up there.
> 
> We'll just go when there's no traffic, what do you say?


"When there's no traffic"? But he isn't open at two in the morning; nobody is! Like I said, I'll give them a call some time early next week and see if they're open on Saturday. Him being Korean, the chances are good. If so, I'm agreeable some time after I get back from Canada. Just when I'll be in the market is up in the air at present.


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> "When there's no traffic"? But he isn't open at two in the morning; nobody is! Like I said, I'll give them a call some time early next week and see if they're open on Saturday. Him being Korean, the chances are good. If so, I'm agreeable some time after I get back from Canada. Just when I'll be in the market is up in the air at present.


I asked Richard about Saturday working hours last week. I have a few friends who want to visit him, but can't make weekday business hours. He said he's usually in the shop till around 5 on Saturdays. So there you go!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Al, my Hemranjani suit has those buttons on the back of the buttons, same thing, Joe said it is for more support basically, to keep them from popping off.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

coolal said:


> I asked Richard about Saturday working hours last week. I have a few friends who want to visit him, but can't make weekday business hours. He said he's usually in the shop till around 5 on Saturdays. So there you go!


Oh, most satisfactory! I'll start checking the budget and schedule after I get back form Canada. Gosh, with Hemrajani in one direction and Richard in the other I'm ideally located to spend an inordinate amount of money on clothing. :eek2:


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay, so here are the "proper" pics!

Couple notes: The fabric is pretty damn light and drapes pretty poorly. As such, it was almost impossible to get a clean shot, even though the suit appears clean in the mirror. I suspect I tense up when waiting for the auto timer.

Upcoming tweaks: I think i'll have a bit of the fabric taken in behind my arm pits. Additionally, the pants can be cleaned up a tad. I've been working out (gaining muscle mass, losing fat) and it's been a bit of a moving target in terms of the best fit.

I'm 99% happy. Actually, quite thrilled! The real shortcoming of this suit is the fabric weight, lesson learned once and for all.

The next order I just started is with the RAF Blue PoW Glen Check Brisa from the London Lounge Cloth Club. I know that'll drape better, from past experience.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, yes. Definitely leave the coat unbuttoned when wearing a vest. How else can you expect anyone to see your antique watch chain? And of course you _do_ have an antique pocket watch? Doesn't everyone?

All teasing aside, I think that's one fine-looking suit and while you have a point regarding the drape of the fabric because of its light weight, that's just one of the prices we pay for living in SoCal. It is hard to make anything less than 12 oz drape splendidly but who wants to wear 12 oz clothing here from May through October?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure what you mean about the drape, is it the waves in the fabric?

Question -- would that button stance be considered, medium vs. high or low?

Thanks Al!

:thumbs-up:


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, yes. Definitely leave the coat unbuttoned when wearing a vest. How else can you expect anyone to see your antique watch chain? And of course you _do_ have an antique pocket watch? Doesn't everyone?
> 
> All teasing aside, I think that's one fine-looking suit and while you have a point regarding the drape of the fabric because of its light weight, that's just one of the prices we pay for living in SoCal. It is hard to make anything less than 12 oz drape splendidly but who wants to wear 12 oz clothing here from May through October?


It really is a cloth catch 22 we find ourselves in while residing in SoCal. I'm trying to experiment more with heavier fresco cloths. However, from now, I'm extra wary of lighter cloths.



zzdocxx said:


> Not sure what you mean about the drape, is it the waves in the fabric?
> 
> Question -- would that button stance be considered, medium vs. high or low?
> 
> ...


Drape is how the fabric hangs and falls from different parts of the suit. The waves and spastic / finicky nature of the cloth is what I called poor draping.

However, that said, here's the cleanest jacket shot from yesterday. I forgot to process and include it:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

How about the button stance?

Crispaire is another cloth I see mentioned quite a bit in relation to something cool for warmer climes.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

zzdocxx said:


> Not sure what you mean about the drape, is it the waves in the fabric?
> 
> Question -- would that button stance be considered, medium vs. high or low?
> 
> ...


It is important that there is extra fabric by the shoulders to allow the arms to move. If the fabric lay completely smooth it would look good while standing but much of the time our arms are in motion even when walking.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

SHARP!!!


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> How about the button stance?
> 
> Crispaire is another cloth I see mentioned quite a bit in relation to something cool for warmer climes.


Sorry for missing the button stance question. I've been spotty with my ability to "spot the stance". Personally, I'd say the button stance on this jacket is most likely medium. I know if it was lower, I'd have to alter the gorge height to compensate. Any higher, and I have a feeling it would look a bit goofy. This feels "just right".


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys, time for another update! Just got back from picking this up from Richard. Trousers and waistcoat are next. Still deciding on the details.

This jacket is lined with china silk (silk habotai) and uses the same construction as the last jacket I had made. The shoulders are unlined, with a spalla camicia.

Here are some informal pics that Richard snapped for me. The angles are a bit off, plus the wide angle distortion of the lens (I usually photograph at eye level; this was more like waist level.), but I think it's a good tease.

FYI, it's 95* in LA today. So I was wearing a La Coste polo under the jacket. I know it's not an ideal representation of how it drapes.

Bottom line: I couldn't be happier. The silk / brisa combination is comfortable to wear, even in 95* weather!

Front Closed:










Front Open:

Side:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You really have stumbled upon a hidden treasure with Lim.

Excellent pattern matching on those pocket flaps and the sleeves. Perfect fit. Though the skirt fronts are a little open for my taste, it does not look like it is pulling or straining at the waist button. I would prefer a bit more drape in the chest personally, but understand that a clean chest is the modern way to go and this is just a matter of preference. IIRC, you said he could do just about anything.

Sadly, I'm about eight hours or more away from LA, but will definitely have to give him a look when I visit the misses' family over there.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Love the silhouette on this coat. I might have to give him a try.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, nicely done. +1 on the pattern matching.


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

Jovan said:


> You really have stumbled upon a hidden treasure with Lim.
> 
> Excellent pattern matching on those pocket flaps and the sleeves. Perfect fit. Though the skirt fronts are a little open for my taste, it does not look like it is pulling or straining at the waist button. I would prefer a bit more drape in the chest personally, but understand that a clean chest is the modern way to go and this is just a matter of preference. IIRC, you said he could do just about anything.
> 
> Sadly, I'm about eight hours or more away from LA, but will definitely have to give him a look when I visit the misses' family over there.





Mute said:


> Love the silhouette on this coat. I might have to give him a try.





PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Wow, nicely done. +1 on the pattern matching.


Thanks again for the comments! I was blown away by the pattern matching. Far and away my favorite jacket ever.

BTW, here are some "official" pics that I took last night.

Front:










Back:










Side:


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm usually a fan of narrower notch lapels, say about 2.75-3", but damn. Pictures of work like that sometimes makes me reconsider.

I was away for a few months and thus missed your suit pictures until just now. It looks great as well. I wouldn't worry terribly about the drape, as it's still better in that regard than cotton or linen would be. Any tropical fabric is going to be lacking in drape, it's just a fact of life. Your choice to cuff the trousers was a good one as it will help those drape some more. The only thing that's off is that the waistcoat needs to be a few inches shorter. The last button should lie right on the waistband of the trouser and just cover it when fastened. Not sure if it's possible to alter that at this point, but it's something to consider in the future.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

That's tremendous. I love the blunted corners.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Sigh, very nice (once again). Unfortunately Richard is on the other side of the country from me.


----------



## coolal (Jan 8, 2009)

catside said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thanks! It's my favorite jacket yet. I'm in love.



Jovan said:


> I'm usually a fan of narrower notch lapels, say about 2.75-3", but damn. Pictures of work like that sometimes makes me reconsider.
> 
> I was away for a few months and thus missed your suit pictures until just now. It looks great as well. I wouldn't worry terribly about the drape, as it's still better in that regard than cotton or linen would be. Any tropical fabric is going to be lacking in drape, it's just a fact of life. Your choice to cuff the trousers was a good one as it will help those drape some more. The only thing that's off is that the waistcoat needs to be a few inches shorter. The last button should lie right on the waistband of the trouser and just cover it when fastened. Not sure if it's possible to alter that at this point, but it's something to consider in the future.


This is the widest lapel I've got in my closet. I was a bit worried when I specified the width. I wanted to make sure it wasn't even close to a "trendy" skinny lapel. But I was also wary of going towards ultra wide Tom Ford elephant ear lapels.

I believe this is my fifth jacket from Richard. At this point, they really get what I like. This order, in particular, was absolutely effortless. Normally I stress over execution of details (like drawing the lapel shaper) and worry about what the final product will look like. This time they read my mind with regard to the lapel body and belly. I couldn't be happier.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's tremendous. I love the blunted corners.


Thanks! The blunted corners are becoming a signature detail. Richard and Hann (my cutter) know I love the look, so it's automatically incorporated.



mrp said:


> Sigh, very nice (once again). Unfortunately Richard is on the other side of the country from me.


Send a jacket that already fits! That's all the measurements they'll need ;-)


----------

